# Kuhlis losing color??



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

I was surprised, when my kuhli loach last came out of hiding, to note that he had two lighter colored spots on his back. They do not look like growths or disease, more like he either scraped himself or somehow lost pigment. I have noticed people on other forums saying that their loaches have suddenly "lost color," although for them it seemed to be the whole body. In their case the color returned, but mine has had the same light patches for a few days now.

He is acting perfectly normally, so I'm not too concerned, but I would like to know what's going on and if he's going to get his color back. One post I read on another site said that the pigment loss could be caused by stress...is this true? My loach seems to have a pretty stress-free existance...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

It's probably stress. Kuhlis are social, as are corydoras, and need to be kept in groups of at least 5 for proper behaviors and coloration to be observed.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

the light can also be a reason.....


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

What kind of gravel or substrate are you using?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

This thread was from April, so the poster may or may not still be around......


----------

